# Raptor?



## kieransylvester (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi guys just double checking as i mixed eggs up this year and have no idea, but to get this combo i recko it's from a APTOR het talbino eclipse x Raptor. The wee one just looks nothing like my other raptor as his tail is so clean and also he is completely patternless, with a lovely orange coming through, and ruby eyes. Thanks in advance.

























: victory:


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

Yup, looking RAPTOR to me.
I think the difference is this gecko is patternless stripe lacking the stripe influence, if that makes sense.


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Yep, stunning little RAPTOR!


----------



## lewisdark86 (May 9, 2010)

aww stunning looks nice and fat, in a good way lol :2thumb:


----------



## Phil75 (Nov 29, 2010)

Very nice clean raptor well done.

Phil


----------



## kieransylvester (Aug 3, 2008)

*thanks for your kind words*

thanks guys these are my pride and joy. i have three of them and the picture is of the oldest. i believed the day was a reverse stripe raptor, and mother is an aptor her raptor so i guess your right when saying patternless reverse stripe. i think. but im so happy with these guys and cant wait to see how they turn out. Thanks again Kieran


----------



## AliMak (Sep 20, 2010)

lovely raptor, sorry to jump in but what makes a "sunglow" raptor? got a 1 year old sold as that but all the pics ive seen just confirm shes just RAPTOR


----------



## 53bird (Sep 30, 2009)

AliMak said:


> lovely raptor, sorry to jump in but what makes a "sunglow" raptor? got a 1 year old sold as that but all the pics ive seen just confirm shes just RAPTOR


 
a raptorglow is just a raptor but superhypo instead of patternless reverse stripe i think : victory:


stunning raptor, you must be mad up with them :2thumb:


----------



## kieransylvester (Aug 3, 2008)

*hi*



AliMak said:


> lovely raptor, sorry to jump in but what makes a "sunglow" raptor? got a 1 year old sold as that but all the pics ive seen just confirm shes just RAPTOR


I believe it means that you have a sunglow which is eclipse. So basically 

a SHTCT Albino eclipse, generally she will be much brighter (tangerine) than usual raptors. If you put up some pics, i'm sure the community will be able to help:2thumb:


----------



## kieransylvester (Aug 3, 2008)

53bird said:


> a raptorglow is just a raptor but superhypo instead of patternless reverse stripe i think : victory:
> 
> 
> stunning raptor, you must be mad up with them :2thumb:


Yeah so happy, i think ill be keeping them for future projects, havent decided but i still have 4 eggs incubating from same parents so ill see what come up. Thanks for the kind comments


----------



## AliMak (Sep 20, 2010)

Sorry again to OP, but my girl looks like an older version of your nipper :2thumb: havent got photos of my own yet so borrowing from the previous owner, sorry Chris 

















thought the red eyes were the key


----------



## kieransylvester (Aug 3, 2008)

AliMak said:


> Sorry again to OP, but my girl looks like an older version of your nipper :2thumb: havent got photos of my own yet so borrowing from the previous owner, sorry Chris
> image
> image
> 
> thought the red eyes were the key


im pretty sure all true raptors show the ruby eye trait this won't make it a sunglow raptor. It does look very much like my older male however he was bought as a raptor from Urban gecko.


----------



## AliMak (Sep 20, 2010)

kieransylvester said:


> im pretty sure all true raptors show the ruby eye trait this won't make it a sunglow raptor. It does look very much like my older male however he was bought as a raptor from Urban gecko.


i meant the key to showing shes a RAPTOR. So would Sunglow RAPTOR or "RAPTORglow" as ive seen them sold, just be a very bright super hypo/tangerine colour? 
she is quite bright coloured, pics arent too great of her. definately much brighter yellow then my Hypo


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Sunglow RAPTOR = Red Eyed Superhypo Tremper Albino Eclipse.
RAPTOR = Red Eyed Patternless Stripe Tremper Albino Eclipse.

It all depends which gene is making them patternless. They will look very similar.


----------

